# Capt. Nathan's Surf Fishing Report Port O'Connor, TX; 6/15/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Well it was supposed to be a sight casting trip, but none of us could turn down the chance to get into the surf for some possible topwater action. 

And, as luck would have it, they were mad at the topwaters this morning. Spent most of the day trolling up and down the beach. It has been a long time since we’ve been out there with those kind of conditions. It was definitely a trip to remember after a day of catch and release on trout up to 5 pounds.


----------

